# my pregnant cat



## maddies mum (Feb 21, 2007)

hi all,
if this is done wrong or in the wrong section, then im new to all this so ill apologise in advence.
well basically my one year old cat got caught short and hass resulted in an unplanned pregnancy. shes into her 63rd day and has as of last night been producing milk, i was wondering if there was anybody on here experianced with breeding that may be able to tell me if there is a certain 
time limit from production of milk till labour starts or is it diffrent from cat to cat
thanks in advance and any help would be glady appreciated
thanks, a worried cat owner


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She could have the kittens at any time now. The only way you would know for sure would be if you could take her temperature. It would drop a degree (from 101.5 approximately) about 24 hours before labor starts. 

There will be a discharge the last couple of days. The gestation period could range from 63 to 65 days. If she has the discharge and you have gone more than 65 days you could have a problem. Call the vet in that case. Do you have a cozy box with lots of newspapers, towels to rub up the kittens once they're born? Do you have the vet's emergency number at hand?

Here are two links that should help: 

http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm

http://www.netcat.org/birth.html

The first one doesn't give much advice, and the second one is a bit too advanced, but between the two, you should be all right. Don't interfere unless mother is too busy giving birth to take the sac off the one just born. Also, although a kitten might appear to be stillborn, clearing the baby's throat, and rubbing it up..even mouth to mouth-- can sometimes save the day. I wish you the best. I shake the kittens down, holding the baby gently, but firmly with a towel...to remove the mucous. However, if you have a syringe, that is also a big help. Do not allow the kitten's head to flop! 

I hope all is well. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## maddies mum (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah she has a box but has taken to going into my drawers in my bedroom, they are large drawers so ive removed all the clothes and removed the middle drawer and put her some bedding in the bottom one and she seems to feel safe there, i rang the vet yesterday to ask about emergency phone numbers for after hours and they told me its the same number, only it goees to answer phone and all the numbers i need will be listed on there,i know she will probly be just fine, but as always i worry, shes not just a cat as some people say, shes my baby. lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just a word of caution: If the kitten is not breathing, and you have to give mouth to mouth resuscitation, it must be a VERY gentle puff of air. And that should be done only in an emergency.

I understand your worries, but all should be well. I'm hoping that's the case!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Any news about the kittens yet?


----------



## maddies mum (Feb 21, 2007)

hiya, sorry not been able to get online for a couple of weeks,
she gave birth 2 weeks ago today, the labour went fine, but 2 days after they was born 2 kittens stopped nursing and became very weak, after speaking to a vet i was advised to remove the 2 kittens and try feeding them on a kitten milk substitute, i did this for 2 days and once they gained strength maddie took the kittens back, i say took them bk because she literally removed them from the box they was in and took them bk to her bed with the stronger kittens, so alls fine with them now the smallerst 2 are catching up to there siblings in size and all have eyes open, im getting the internet connected on friday at my new house so ill post pics then, but be prepared for the awwwwwwwwwwwwww factor, lol


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news! I'll look forward to the pictures!


----------



## maddies mum (Feb 21, 2007)

how do i post pics , ive been trying but cnt fuigure it out, im trying to post pics of maddisons kittens
sammie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Check out the Stickies at the top of this forum...


http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------

